# What's your favorite sandwich?



## Missourian

Be specific...bread type?...toppings?...cheese?


----------



## Sherry

BLT on non-toasted white bread, plenty of Miracle Whip, the bacon not too crispy so it still has a little chew, don't skimp on the tomato, and crispy iceburg lettuce.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Bitch beat me Two it!!!!

BLT
Rye toast, cuz I'm cooler than her.
crispy bacon, again> cooler
miracle whip
spicy mustard
heavy on the tomatoes and double bacon

served with a chips and another blt


----------



## percysunshine

Peanut Butter, Mayo, and Dill pickles on wheat bread.

If you have not tried it...you are missing a life experience.


----------



## Fun

Triple decker PB&J


----------



## Sherry

percysunshine said:


> Peanut Butter, Mayo, and Dill pickles on wheat bread.
> 
> If you have not tried it...you are missing a life experience.



My Grandma used to make us peanut butter, mayo and lettuce sandwiches on white bread...they were yummy.


----------



## Sherry

Sometimes I like to put chips on my sandwiches, and then smash the bread down to crunch them up. On tuna or ham I like plain potato chips, and on pbj I like Doritos or Fritos.


----------



## percysunshine

Sherry said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peanut Butter, Mayo, and Dill pickles on wheat bread.
> 
> If you have not tried it...you are missing a life experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Grandma used to make us peanut butter, mayo and lettuce sandwiches on white bread...they were yummy.
Click to expand...



All you need now is the dill. Enjoy.


----------



## syrenn

Missourian said:


> Be specific...bread type?...toppings?...cheese?




I have so many!!!


Warm slow roasted pork with crispy skin, arugula and caramelized onions.... on a toasted ciabatta roll soaked in the juices with mayo.

Warm Tongue on rye with Russian dressing. 

Vine ripened heirloom tomatoes with basil, on wheat toast with mayo. 

Fried egg with bacon on wheat bread with mayo and a touch of ketchup. 

Cold rare lamb with sage, a thin slice of tomato and mixed greens on focaccia bread with mayo. 

the list is endless!


----------



## percysunshine

syrenn said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be specific...bread type?...toppings?...cheese?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have so many!!!
> 
> 
> Warm slow roasted pork with crispy skin, arugula and caramelized onions.... on a toasted ciabatta roll soaked in the juices with mayo.
> 
> Warm Tongue on rye with Russian dressing.
> 
> Vine ripened heirloom tomatoes with basil, on wheat toast with mayo.
> 
> Fried egg with bacon on wheat bread with mayo and a touch of ketchup.
> 
> Cold rare lamb with sage, a thin slice of tomato and mixed greens on focaccia bread with mayo.
> 
> the list is endless!
Click to expand...


We need an epicurean club ... sandwich...with mayo and peanut butter...


----------



## GWV5903

Simple, PB&J on wheat bread toasted...


----------



## percysunshine

Smoked salmon on apple sauce with a slice of sharp cheddar on toasted sour dough bread, with pepper....I have too many favorites.


----------



## Sherry

Once in awhile I get a wicked craving for an egg salad sandwich. Miracle Whip, lots of pepper, and open-faced toasted bread of any kind.


----------



## syrenn

percysunshine said:


> Smoked salmon on apple sauce with a slice of sharp cheddar on toasted sour dough bread, with pepper....Top that.




Warm dungeons crab cake with aioli on toasted brioche. 

Grilled gruyere with prosciutto on thinly sliced french bread.  

Lobster rolls!!!


----------



## GWV5903

Our dearly departed MeMa's Pot Roast on any kind of bread with natural gravy only...


----------



## syrenn

A juicy hamburger!!!  

Tomato, lettuce, red onion, mayo and catsup.


----------



## Capstone

The Reuben: corned beef, Swiss cheese, sauerkraut, and thousand island dressing ...on buttered/grilled rye.


----------



## Sherry

Leftover meatloaf on white bread with ketchup, sometimes with cheese...now I'm hungry.


----------



## percysunshine

Slow roasted turkey breast with pepper jack cheese and lite mayo on a toasted cinnamon roll.


----------



## syrenn

Sherry said:


> Leftover meatloaf on white bread with ketchup, sometimes with cheese...now I'm hungry.



must be WARM...and my meatloaf!!!! (cuz i am picky) I like mayo and mustard on mine.


----------



## Capstone

The _Black Friday_: leftover turkey & ham with a smidge of stuffing and a splash of gravy on grilled sourdough.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

A pimento cheese sandwich on home made bread.  I make my own.  The cheese has to be freshly grated cheddar cheese so it isn't smooshed together.  Any brand jar of pimentos will do.  Just put the pimentos on one side and the cheese on the other!   That is a great sandwich!


----------



## percysunshine

Capstone said:


> The _Black Friday_: leftover turkey & ham with a smidge of stuffing and a splash of gravy on grilled sourdough.



Add a dill pickle, and that is like the perfect sandwich...chuckle


----------



## Two Thumbs

syrenn said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be specific...bread type?...toppings?...cheese?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have so many!!!
> 
> 
> Warm slow roasted pork with crispy skin, arugula and caramelized onions.... on a toasted ciabatta roll soaked in the juices with mayo.
> 
> *Warm Tongue on rye with Russian dressing. *
> 
> Vine ripened heirloom tomatoes with basil, on wheat toast with mayo.
> 
> Fried egg with bacon on wheat bread with mayo and a touch of ketchup.
> 
> Cold rare lamb with sage, a thin slice of tomato and mixed greens on focaccia bread with mayo.
> 
> the list is endless!
Click to expand...


----------



## jillian

syrenn said:


> A juicy hamburger!!!
> 
> Tomato, lettuce, red onion, mayo and catsup.



medium well, with lettuce, tomato, pickles mayo and ketchup on a soft roll, (not bready) but the mayo has to be on the lettuce/tomato side and the ketchup on the burger side.

no onion. 

warm grilled salmon with arugula and curried mayo on lightly toasted pumpernickel

roast beef sandwich dipped in gravy from Brennan and Carr

turkey with chopped liver from Second Ave Deli


----------



## Sallow

Love the sandwich.

Roast Beef on a hero.

Or Reuben.

Or Pastrami on Rye.


----------



## Skull Pilot

My all time favorite is a Primanti Brothers Roast Beef


----------



## jillian

Skull Pilot said:


> My all time favorite is a Primanti Brothers Roast Beef



i've seen that one on TV. always thought it might be worth the trip to pittsburgh to taste it.


----------



## jillian

Sallow said:


> Love the sandwich.
> 
> Roast Beef on a hero.
> 
> Or Reuben.
> 
> Or Pastrami on Rye.



lol.. you're such a new yorker. lol..


----------



## Si modo

Capstone said:


> The Reuben: corned beef, Swiss cheese, sauerkraut, and thousand island dressing ...on buttered/grilled rye.



That's exactly what I was going to say (only 1000 on the side).

My fave sandwich depends on the mood I am in, and most often, I am in the mood for a Reuben.  

Also, croque monsieur, or turkey with avocado lettuce mayo (must have lettuce for texture, otherwise it's just mushy...bleech), or BLT.


----------



## Two Thumbs

jillian said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> My all time favorite is a Primanti Brothers Roast Beef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've seen that one on TV. always thought it might be worth the trip to pittsburgh to taste it.
Click to expand...


that aint kosher

juuusst sayin


----------



## Skull Pilot

jillian said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> My all time favorite is a Primanti Brothers Roast Beef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've seen that one on TV. always thought it might be worth the trip to pittsburgh to taste it.
Click to expand...


It is worth the trip.

Every time I'm even close to Pittsburgh I have to get one.

Unfortunately my reasons for heading out that way are pretty much gone these days.

If anyone wants to fed ex one to me though....


----------



## Si modo

Mayo on burgers?  And no onion???>?>????


What is WRONG with folks?





This man knows a good burger ( enthusiastic 5 Guys customer...too cute)


----------



## skipper

A Crawfish Po'boy

With only shredded green leaf lettuce and Remoulade Sauce!


----------



## Sallow

This place is awesome for burgers.

Shake Shack | Est. 2004


----------



## NoNukes

percysunshine said:


> Peanut Butter, Mayo, and Dill pickles on wheat bread.
> 
> If you have not tried it...you are missing a life experience.



Sounds amazing.


----------



## NoNukes

Scrambled eggs with sour cream and goat's cheese on one of my wife's homemade bagels spread with an Italian sundried tomato spread that I make.


----------



## skipper

Second Choice. 

Hot pastrami on rye w/mustard. And a lite beer.


----------



## sitarro

skipper said:


> A Crawfish Po'boy
> 
> With only shredded green leaf lettuce and Remoulade Sauce!



I was thinking something close.... fried shrimp, lotta cayenne, romaine lettuce with a little ranch dressing......but it has to be the real Nawlin's Po'boy bread... crunchy on the outside and hot and almost gummy on the inside with some finally cut red onions.......heaven!


----------



## NoNukes

Roast turkey, bacon and Swiss cheese on rye with mayo.


----------



## jillian

Two Thumbs said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> My all time favorite is a Primanti Brothers Roast Beef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've seen that one on TV. always thought it might be worth the trip to pittsburgh to taste it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that aint kosher
> 
> juuusst sayin
Click to expand...


lol. i know.



Skull Pilot said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> My all time favorite is a Primanti Brothers Roast Beef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've seen that one on TV. always thought it might be worth the trip to pittsburgh to taste it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is worth the trip.
> 
> Every time I'm even close to Pittsburgh I have to get one.
> 
> Unfortunately my reasons for heading out that way are pretty much gone these days.
> 
> If anyone wants to fed ex one to me though....
Click to expand...


i'm kind of looking forward to my son going to see Carnegie Mellon.


----------



## Mr. H.

Peanut butter and sliced tomato on toasted white bread. 

Reuben with Jewish seeded rye (the only way to make it).

Patty Melt with extra grilled onions. Again on Jewish rye. 

Oh- and a new creation of mine... grilled ham salad and cheese on white sourdough.


----------



## Sunni Man

Liverwurst on rye bread with provolone cheese, avocados, tomatos, and brown mustard.


----------



## Mr. H.

You reminded me of another...

Liverwurst, sliced onion, dill pickle on white.


----------



## percysunshine

The Earl of Sandwich;






Earl of Sandwich - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



(He gets kickback money from  the Heart Attack Grill)






Heart Attack Grill - Downtown - Las Vegas, NV


----------



## syrenn

Two Thumbs said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be specific...bread type?...toppings?...cheese?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have so many!!!
> 
> 
> Warm slow roasted pork with crispy skin, arugula and caramelized onions.... on a toasted ciabatta roll soaked in the juices with mayo.
> 
> *Warm Tongue on rye with Russian dressing. *
> 
> Vine ripened heirloom tomatoes with basil, on wheat toast with mayo.
> 
> Fried egg with bacon on wheat bread with mayo and a touch of ketchup.
> 
> Cold rare lamb with sage, a thin slice of tomato and mixed greens on focaccia bread with mayo.
> 
> the list is endless!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


]what? You dont like a warm juicy tongue in your mouth without any lip? For shame!


----------



## syrenn

jillian said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A juicy hamburger!!!
> 
> Tomato, lettuce, red onion, mayo and catsup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medium well, with lettuce, tomato, pickles mayo and ketchup on a soft roll, (not bready) but the mayo has to be on the lettuce/tomato side and the ketchup on the burger side.
> 
> no onion.
> 
> warm grilled salmon with arugula and curried mayo on lightly toasted pumpernickel
> 
> roast beef sandwich dipped in gravy from Brennan and Carr
> 
> turkey with chopped liver from Second Ave Deli
Click to expand...


more medium rare for me.....


----------



## syrenn

Skull Pilot said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> My all time favorite is a Primanti Brothers Roast Beef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've seen that one on TV. always thought it might be worth the trip to pittsburgh to taste it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is worth the trip.
> 
> Every time I'm even close to Pittsburgh I have to get one.
> 
> Unfortunately my reasons for heading out that way are pretty much gone these days.
> 
> If anyone wants to fed ex one to me though....
Click to expand...



if i get there.... ill be happy to fedex you one!!!


----------



## syrenn

skipper said:


> A Crawfish Po'boy
> 
> With only shredded green leaf lettuce and Remoulade Sauce!




Another winner!!  Though i love oyster and shrimp po'boys too! 

mmmmmmm..... and muffaletta too!!!


----------



## Sarah G

Made it for lunch two days ago.  

Tuna, hard boiled eggs, celery, sometimes a tiny bit of onion just for a little flavor.

2 eggs to one can of tuna.


----------



## syrenn

Sunni Man said:


> Liverwurst on rye bread with provolone cheese, avocados, tomatos, and brown mustard.




yummy!!!  

liverwurst on rye with provolone, tomato and grilled onions with mayo.


----------



## syrenn

Sarah G said:


> Made it for lunch two days ago.
> 
> Tuna, hard boiled eggs, celery, sometimes a tiny bit of onion just for a little flavor.
> 
> 2 eggs to one can of tuna.




mmmm..... now you are making me hungry! If you ever get the chance try the imported stuff from Spain in oil.....  yummy!


----------



## Wry Catcher

Missourian said:


> Be specific...bread type?...toppings?...cheese?



Lean Roast Beef, Horseradish Cheddar, leaf lettuce, red onion and tomato on a sourdough hard role spread a small amount of mayo and a pickle on the side.


----------



## percysunshine

The worlds most boring sandwich; Broodje kroket


----------



## Sarah G

Do hot dogs count?  

Yum.


----------



## uscitizen

Me between two hot ladies.


----------



## Wry Catcher

syrenn said:


> A juicy hamburger!!!
> 
> Tomato, lettuce, red onion, mayo and catsup.



A Herb Cain at Bill's?


----------



## syrenn

Sarah G said:


> Do hot dogs count?
> 
> Yum.




i would think so... its meat between bread. I am still looking for the worlds best hotdog! Whats your fave?


----------



## Sarah G

Sunni Man said:


> Liverwurst on rye bread with provolone cheese, avocados, tomatos, and brown mustard.



I like liverwurst on crackers.  My dad used to eat that.


----------



## percysunshine

Sarah G said:


> Do hot dogs count?
> 
> Yum.



With Sauerkraut, hot mustard, and a pepper.


----------



## Sarah G

syrenn said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do hot dogs count?
> 
> Yum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would think so... its meat between bread. I am still looking for the worlds best hotdog! Whats your fave?
Click to expand...


Coney dogs with just the sauce and mustard.  We have a place here...  mmm


----------



## Sarah G

percysunshine said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do hot dogs count?
> 
> Yum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Sauerkraut, hot mustard, and a pepper.
Click to expand...


I'm gonna try sauerkraut on a hot dog sometime.  I've just learned to like it.  We had sauerkraut balls on NYD, I didn't make them but so good.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Long ago a hot pastrami on rye at Doggie Diner.


----------



## percysunshine

Has anyone else noticed how much sexual innuendo there is sandwich names?


----------



## Sarah G

Anyone ever heard of Tony Packos?  Klinger on MASH used to talk about it, that's one of Toledo's best restaurants.

http://www.tonypacko.com/menu.pdf

Hungarian hot dogs, hamburgers, chili.  When famous people come to Toledo, they sign a hot dog bun and it gets hung on the wall.  Really cute restaurant, jazz band, fun.


----------



## AquaAthena

Missourian said:


> Be specific...bread type?...toppings?...cheese?



BLT on non-toasted white bread. _extra slices of crispy bacon, extra Best Foods mayo _( known as Hellmans, east of the Rockies, ) thinly sliced tomatoes and crunchy iceburg lettuce.  Oh yum.  

After the Thanksgiving holiday, which is when there is leftover turkey, I love the sandwich above with turkey slices, added.


----------



## Connery

Si modo said:


> Mayo on burgers?  And no onion???>?>????
> 
> 
> What is WRONG with folks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This man knows a good burger ( enthusiastic 5 Guys customer...too cute)
> 
> OH MY DAYUM - YouTube


----------



## Connery

One of my favorites the day after Thanksgiving...


----------



## jillian

Mr. H. said:


> Peanut butter and sliced tomato on toasted white bread.
> 
> Reuben with Jewish seeded rye (the only way to make it).
> 
> Patty Melt with extra grilled onions. Again on Jewish rye.
> 
> Oh- and a new creation of mine... grilled ham salad and cheese on white sourdough.



peanut butter and tomato? :scared:

now peanut butter and banana i understand.... on a lightly toasted english muffin or lightly toasted whole wheat.


----------



## jillian

Connery said:


> One of my favorites the day after Thanksgiving...



ok.. waffle and turkey peas and gravy? ham? cranberry sauce???


----------



## jillian

Si modo said:


> Mayo on burgers?  And no onion???>?>????
> 
> 
> What is WRONG with folks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This man knows a good burger ( enthusiastic 5 Guys customer...too cute)



5 guys is good. very good. but no one should ever eat 2 pounds of meat in one sitting. oh my!

as for onions... they're ok in other stuff like sautéed with peppers as part of a fajita, or in an onion loaf... or even in onion soup b/c of the bread and cheese. but raw?

blech


----------



## Sunni Man

Really like eating a Ruben sandwich from my neighborhood kosher Jewish deli

I just hope they don't find out down at the local mosque!!


----------



## Si modo

jillian said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mayo on burgers?  And no onion???>?>????
> 
> 
> What is WRONG with folks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This man knows a good burger ( enthusiastic 5 Guys customer...too cute)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 guys is good. very good. but no one should ever eat 2 pounds of meat in one sitting. oh my!
> 
> as for onions... they're ok in other stuff like sautéed with peppers as part of a fajita, or in an onion loaf... or even in onion soup b/c of the bread and cheese. but raw?
> 
> blech
Click to expand...

I much prefer them raw!!!

I big slice a vidalia onion - raw, of course - salt that puppy, then put it between to haves of a chunk of buttered baguette....onion sandwich.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I love turkey, ham, and tuna sandwiches.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly

P.S. Egg salad is good too.


----------



## jillian

Si modo said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mayo on burgers?  And no onion???>?>????
> 
> 
> What is WRONG with folks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This man knows a good burger ( enthusiastic 5 Guys customer...too cute)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 guys is good. very good. but no one should ever eat 2 pounds of meat in one sitting. oh my!
> 
> as for onions... they're ok in other stuff like sautéed with peppers as part of a fajita, or in an onion loaf... or even in onion soup b/c of the bread and cheese. but raw?
> 
> blech
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I much prefer them raw!!!
> 
> I big slice a vidalia onion - raw, of course - salt that puppy, then put it between to haves of a chunk of buttered baguette....onion sandwich.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sarah G

jillian said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorites the day after Thanksgiving...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok.. waffle and turkey peas and gravy? ham? cranberry sauce???
Click to expand...


I was just thinking how good that dang thing looks.  Looks like a blueberry waffle.


----------



## Sarah G

Connery said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mayo on burgers?  And no onion???>?>????
> 
> 
> What is WRONG with folks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This man knows a good burger ( enthusiastic 5 Guys customer...too cute)
> 
> OH MY DAYUM - YouTube
Click to expand...


That's a bit too big a sandwich but the size of the burgers is perfect, imo.


----------



## Sarah G

jillian said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mayo on burgers?  And no onion???>?>????
> 
> 
> What is WRONG with folks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This man knows a good burger ( enthusiastic 5 Guys customer...too cute)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 guys is good. very good. but no one should ever eat 2 pounds of meat in one sitting. oh my!
> 
> as for onions... they're ok in other stuff like sautéed with peppers as part of a fajita, or in an onion loaf... or even in onion soup b/c of the bread and cheese. but raw?
> 
> blech
Click to expand...


I agree.  I hate hate hate raw onions.


----------



## Oddball

syrenn said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do hot dogs count?
> 
> Yum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would think so... its meat between bread. I am still looking for the worlds best hotdog! Whats your fave?
Click to expand...







https://www.wimmersmeats.com/ambass...E5DE5B61D03B4C29B675EC77.vipa-07b?object=4344

None better anywhere at any price.


----------



## Sarah G

JOSweetHeart said:


> I love turkey, ham, and tuna sandwiches.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. Egg salad is good too.



Oh yeah, I love egg salad with chopped up pickles in it.


----------



## Si modo

jillian said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5 guys is good. very good. but no one should ever eat 2 pounds of meat in one sitting. oh my!
> 
> as for onions... they're ok in other stuff like sautéed with peppers as part of a fajita, or in an onion loaf... or even in onion soup b/c of the bread and cheese. but raw?
> 
> blech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I much prefer them raw!!!
> 
> I big slice a vidalia onion - raw, of course - salt that puppy, then put it between to haves of a chunk of buttered baguette....onion sandwich.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Would adding anchovies and skipping the salt make it better?  

(I've done that, too...awesome)


----------



## boedicca

Cold Meat Loaf Sammich.

Hands down the very best.


----------



## Oddball

> * What's your favorite sammich?*



Homemade BMT.

In-n-Out double-double.

PB & honey.


----------



## Sarah G

boedicca said:


> Cold Meat Loaf Sammich.
> 
> Hands down the very best.



I must agree.  Meatloaf and mayo, I take that to work as well.


----------



## Si modo

Oddball said:


> * What's your favorite sammich?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade BMT.
> 
> In-n-Out double-double.
> 
> PB & honey.
Click to expand...

BMT?

Qu'est-ce que c'est?


----------



## Capstone

Si modo said:


> BMT?



The BLT's lesser known cousin: bowel movement & tomato.


----------



## Oddball

BMT: Ham, hard salami, pepperoni, pepper jack & American cheeses, along with your favorite sammich toppings.

Also forgot:
Grilled peanut butter..Try it!

Philippe's original French dip in LA.

Patrick McGovern's famous hot open-faced turkey...Can't wait for the hockey tournament! McGovern's Signature Dishes


----------



## longknife

BLT on Wheat


----------



## chikenwing

Sherry said:


> BLT on non-toasted white bread, plenty of Miracle Whip, the bacon not too crispy so it still has a little chew, don't skimp on the tomato, and crispy iceburg lettuce.



Thats a good summer one,but ditch the Miracle wipe and go with the real McCoy Hellman's mayo.

Winter its a simple one,toasted cheese with HOT tomato soup with a dash of Wostreshire white bread sharp new york  cheese


----------



## Sunni Man

I hate pickles on my hamburger......they are disgusting.......and really don't belong on any sandwich.


----------



## Sarah G

Sunni Man said:


> I hate pickles on my hamburger......they are disgusting.......and really don't belong on any sandwich.



Blasphemous.


----------



## longknife

Sarah G said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate pickles on my hamburger......they are disgusting.......and really don't belong on any sandwich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blasphemous.
Click to expand...


There's a restaurant chain here in Vegas, The Egg and I is one, where, when I order any sandwich, they put a huge piece of Dill Pickle on the side. Awesome.


----------



## percysunshine

Sarah G said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate pickles on my hamburger......they are disgusting.......and really don't belong on any sandwich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blasphemous.
Click to expand...


There is proven science that indicates there is a DNA flaw which can be traced to people who cannot taste. This is probably one of those isolated cases.


----------



## Sarah G

longknife said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate pickles on my hamburger......they are disgusting.......and really don't belong on any sandwich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blasphemous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a restaurant chain here in Vegas, The Egg and I is one, where, when I order any sandwich, they put a huge piece of Dill Pickle on the side. Awesome.
Click to expand...


A lot of flavor there that a lot of people would just ignore.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Cubano...hard to beat a well made cuban sandwich made from quality meats.


----------



## syrenn

Wry Catcher said:


> Long ago a hot pastrami on rye at Doggie Diner.




 poor doogie diner and pronto pup... all gone now.


----------



## Oddball

iamwhatiseem said:


> Cubano...hard to beat a well made cuban sandwich made from quality meats.


Oh yeah!...Don't ever make a trip to Florida without having a Cubano!


----------



## Sarah G

iamwhatiseem said:


> Cubano...hard to beat a well made cuban sandwich made from quality meats.



Ok, it sounds good.

Cuban Sandwich Recipe : Alton Brown : Recipes : Food Network


----------



## Sunni Man

longknife said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate pickles on my hamburger......they are disgusting.......and really don't belong on any sandwich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blasphemous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a restaurant chain here in Vegas, The Egg and I is one, where, when I order any sandwich, they put a huge piece of Dill Pickle on the side. Awesome.
Click to expand...

Dill pickles are just plain nasty and should be banned from civilized society.........


----------



## percysunshine

Sunni Man said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blasphemous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a restaurant chain here in Vegas, The Egg and I is one, where, when I order any sandwich, they put a huge piece of Dill Pickle on the side. Awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dill pickles are just plain nasty and should be banned from civilized society.........
Click to expand...


So you admit that there would be no civilized society without dill pickles to act as a contrast. Where would we be without dill pickles? A bunch of uncivilized apes...


----------



## Si modo

Sunni Man said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blasphemous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a restaurant chain here in Vegas, The Egg and I is one, where, when I order any sandwich, they put a huge piece of Dill Pickle on the side. Awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dill pickles are just plain nasty and should be banned from civilized society.........
Click to expand...

Something's wrong with you.  Seriously.


----------



## Sunni Man

Dill pickles would gag a maggot on a gut wagon..........


----------



## Sarah G

Sunni Man said:


> Dill pickles would gag a maggot on a gut wagon..........



You crazy, Sunni.


----------



## percysunshine

Sunni Man said:


> Dill pickles would gag a maggot on a gut wagon..........



Soooo...would you eat a sandwich with brussel sprouts on it?








Just trying to understand the limits of the problem...


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Growing up my favorite was...

rye bread, bologna, white american cheese, dijon mustard and crispy WISE potato chips on the sandwich as well.  

that was heaven.


----------



## Sarah G

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Growing up my favorite was...
> 
> rye bread, bologna, white american cheese, dijon mustard and crispy WISE potato chips on the sandwich as well.
> 
> that was heaven.



Ooh la la, you must have been one of them rich kids, Kiki.  Dijon?


----------



## percysunshine

Kiki Cannoli said:


> Growing up my favorite was...
> 
> rye bread, bologna, white american cheese, dijon mustard and crispy WISE potato chips on the sandwich as well.
> 
> that was heaven.



I know alot of people who like to put solid crunchy stuff on sandwiches. It never appealed to me, but I respect the desire.


----------



## Si modo

percysunshine said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dill pickles would gag a maggot on a gut wagon..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo...would you eat a sandwich with brussel sprouts on it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to understand the limits of the problem...
Click to expand...

Hey, hey, hey!  Nobody needs to be dissing the sprouts, here.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Sarah G said:


> Kiki Cannoli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing up my favorite was...
> 
> rye bread, bologna, white american cheese, dijon mustard and crispy WISE potato chips on the sandwich as well.
> 
> that was heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh la la, you must have been one of them rich kids, Kiki.  Dijon?
Click to expand...


i didn't think rich and bologna went together?     but OK!


----------



## Sunni Man

percysunshine said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dill pickles would gag a maggot on a gut wagon..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo...would you eat a sandwich with brussel sprouts on it?
Click to expand...

Brussel sprouts and asparagus are fine........but pickles belong in an unopened jar for display only......... with a sign that says, "Not for human consumption".


----------



## Oddball

percysunshine said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dill pickles would gag a maggot on a gut wagon..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo...would you eat a sandwich with brussel sprouts on it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to understand the limits of the problem...
Click to expand...

I would if they were from small sprouts.

They get a tad bitter when they start getting any bigger than a pinball.


----------



## boedicca

Oddball said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dill pickles would gag a maggot on a gut wagon..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo...would you eat a sandwich with brussel sprouts on it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to understand the limits of the problem...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would if they were from small sprouts.
> 
> They get a tad bitter when they start getting any bigger than a pinball.
Click to expand...



A sandwich with roasted brussel sprouts would be delish.  I made some such sprouts last night (olive oil, basalmic, salt and pepper) - they were fantastic.


----------



## Si modo

Oddball said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dill pickles would gag a maggot on a gut wagon..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo...would you eat a sandwich with brussel sprouts on it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to understand the limits of the problem...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would if they were from small sprouts.
> 
> They get a tad bitter when they start getting any bigger than a pinball.
Click to expand...

That's about the perfect size for them.


----------



## skye

I have many favorite sandwiches .... but this  one has to be among my number 5 fabs! 

Just a simple grilled cheese!


----------



## Wry Catcher

The first and last time I had fried baloney was in the Navy, the baloney curled up and in the middle was a little plug of grease.  Yuck.


----------



## skye

Wry Catcher said:


> The first and last time I had fried baloney was in the Navy, the baloney curled up and in the middle was a little plug of grease.  Yuck.



what is baloney?


----------



## JOSweetHeart

skye said:


> I have many favorite sandwiches .... but this  one has to be among my number 5 fabs!
> 
> Just a simple grilled cheese!


I can't believe that I forgot about them! I love them too!   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Paulie

syrenn said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smoked salmon on apple sauce with a slice of sharp cheddar on toasted sour dough bread, with pepper....Top that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warm dungeons crab cake with aioli on toasted brioche.
> 
> Grilled gruyere with prosciutto on thinly sliced french bread.
> 
> Lobster rolls!!!
Click to expand...


YO...

Ann Romney....

We're talking about sandwiches here, not exclusive 1% delicacies.

Come back down to Earth


----------



## Si modo

skye said:


> I have many favorite sandwiches .... but this  one has to be among my number 5 fabs!
> 
> Just a simple grilled cheese!


  Only, I add a slice of raw onion on that sandwich and then dip it in ketchup when eating it.

Yes, I love onions.......on most anything...only raw.  Not a big fan of cooked onions...no crunch to them.


----------



## Wicked Jester

syrenn said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smoked salmon on apple sauce with a slice of sharp cheddar on toasted sour dough bread, with pepper....Top that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warm dungeons crab cake with aioli on toasted brioche.
> 
> Grilled gruyere with prosciutto on thinly sliced french bread.
> 
> Lobster rolls!!!
Click to expand...

Damn snobby, elitist, San Franciscan liberal.

What no Grey Poupon?


----------



## Wicked Jester

Mile high Corned Beef on Rye, with Heywoods mustard........Kosher Pickle and a bag o' Lays on the side.

.


----------



## syrenn

Paulie said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smoked salmon on apple sauce with a slice of sharp cheddar on toasted sour dough bread, with pepper....Top that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warm dungeons crab cake with aioli on toasted brioche.
> 
> Grilled gruyere with prosciutto on thinly sliced french bread.
> 
> Lobster rolls!!!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YO...
> 
> Ann Romney....
> 
> We're talking about sandwiches here, not exclusive 1% delicacies.
> 
> Come back down to Earth
Click to expand...


Those ARE sandwiches....


----------



## syrenn

Wicked Jester said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smoked salmon on apple sauce with a slice of sharp cheddar on toasted sour dough bread, with pepper....Top that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warm dungeons crab cake with aioli on toasted brioche.
> 
> Grilled gruyere with prosciutto on thinly sliced french bread.
> 
> Lobster rolls!!!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn snobby, elitist, San Franciscan liberal.
> 
> What no Grey Poupon?
Click to expand...



meh... that jumbo lump stuff is crap.


----------



## syrenn

and lets not forget... Ice cream sandwiches!!! 

soft chewy chocolate cookies, spread with soft caramel with tahitian vanilla ice cream in between.... all covered with a bitter sweet chocolate coating.


----------



## boedicca

I'd rather have a patty melt with carmelized onions.


----------



## Wicked Jester

syrenn said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warm dungeons crab cake with aioli on toasted brioche.
> 
> Grilled gruyere with prosciutto on thinly sliced french bread.
> 
> Lobster rolls!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn snobby, elitist, San Franciscan liberal.
> 
> What no Grey Poupon?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> meh... that jumbo lump stuff is crap.
Click to expand...

Yeah it is....Particularly when you go into a place that doesn't understand going through the process of picking through it and removing cartilege...Nothing worse than biting into a cake and having to remove cartilege from between the teeth

My favorite crab will always be Blue......I love blue crab season.

Blue crab dusted with a smoked paprika, cayenne, black pepper seasoned corn meal, on a poppy seed crusted bun, with roasted red pepper and garlic aioli, and butter lettuce.

Damn i'm gettin' hungry


----------



## syrenn

Wicked Jester said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn snobby, elitist, San Franciscan liberal.
> 
> What no Grey Poupon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meh... that jumbo lump stuff is crap.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it is....Particularly when you go into a place that doesn't understand going through the process of picking through it and removing cartlidge...Nothing worse than biting into a cake and having to remove cartlidge from between the teeth.
> 
> My favorite crab will always be Blue......I love blue crab season.
> 
> Blue crab dusted with a smoked paprika, cayenne, black pepper seasoned corn meal, on a poppy seed crusted bun, with roasted red pepper and garlic aioli, and butter lettuce.
> 
> Damn i'm gettin' hungry
Click to expand...


 

softshell crab sandwich! 

damn i am getting hungry too!


----------



## boedicca

syrenn said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> meh... that jumbo lump stuff is crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it is....Particularly when you go into a place that doesn't understand going through the process of picking through it and removing cartlidge...Nothing worse than biting into a cake and having to remove cartlidge from between the teeth.
> 
> My favorite crab will always be Blue......I love blue crab season.
> 
> Blue crab dusted with a smoked paprika, cayenne, black pepper seasoned corn meal, on a poppy seed crusted bun, with roasted red pepper and garlic aioli, and butter lettuce.
> 
> Damn i'm gettin' hungry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> softshell crab sandwich!
> 
> damn i am getting hungry too!
Click to expand...




I'll take one of those.  BTW, have you notice how difficult it is to find Dungeness Crabs this season?   None of our local stores had them in stock before the traditional New Year's Day crab-sourdough-chardonnay dinner!


----------



## earlycuyler

New York Yankee from Jason's deli.


----------



## syrenn

boedicca said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it is....Particularly when you go into a place that doesn't understand going through the process of picking through it and removing cartlidge...Nothing worse than biting into a cake and having to remove cartlidge from between the teeth.
> 
> My favorite crab will always be Blue......I love blue crab season.
> 
> Blue crab dusted with a smoked paprika, cayenne, black pepper seasoned corn meal, on a poppy seed crusted bun, with roasted red pepper and garlic aioli, and butter lettuce.
> 
> Damn i'm gettin' hungry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> softshell crab sandwich!
> 
> damn i am getting hungry too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take one of those.  BTW, have you notice how difficult it is to find Dungeness Crabs this season?   None of our local stores had them in stock before the traditional New Year's Day crab-sourdough-chardonnay dinner!
Click to expand...



I know.. what can i say, union bullshit!  They do it every year to jack the prices. 

Do you like yours live or precooked?


----------



## syrenn

earlycuyler said:


> New York Yankee from Jason's deli.



oohhh nice! And were is jasons deli?


----------



## boedicca

syrenn said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> softshell crab sandwich!
> 
> damn i am getting hungry too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take one of those.  BTW, have you notice how difficult it is to find Dungeness Crabs this season?   None of our local stores had them in stock before the traditional New Year's Day crab-sourdough-chardonnay dinner!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know.. what can i say, union bullshit!  They do it every year to jack the prices.
> 
> Do you like yours live or precooked?
Click to expand...



Oh, pre-cooked.  And I have the fish guy clean and crack them (of course, that means buying shortly before eating).


----------



## syrenn

boedicca said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take one of those.  BTW, have you notice how difficult it is to find Dungeness Crabs this season?   None of our local stores had them in stock before the traditional New Year's Day crab-sourdough-chardonnay dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know.. what can i say, union bullshit!  They do it every year to jack the prices.
> 
> Do you like yours live or precooked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, pre-cooked.  And I have the fish guy clean and crack them (of course, that means buying shortly before eating).
Click to expand...


then, as you know, you are at the mercy of the union dock men..... rat bastards that they are!  

I like them live. And depending on where you are buying them..... you just step around the unions!


----------



## Zoom

Missourian said:


> Be specific...bread type?...toppings?...cheese?



Philly cheese steak.  Philly roll fried onions.  Salt pepper and katsup.  Period.


----------



## skye

This is a very easy to make, not expensive delicious sandwich that I have once a week... I like it a lot! 

Smoked salmon and avocado ...sometimes I add marinated artichokes or some gherkins for a more tangy taste! YUM


----------



## Connery

I grill salmon at least once per week and have it on a sesame bun, ciabatta roll or English muffin.

I sometimes add capers and onions, always fresh ground  pepper...






 (not my photo)


----------



## Wicked Jester

This may sound bizarre, but I do PB&J's stuffed with Lays potato chips.....Seriously, good stuff.

Gotta be Laura Scudder's Natural PB, Smuckers Strawberry Jam, and only LAYS potato chips.

Came about when when I was a kid and my older brothers would snake potato chips off my plate. I just started taking my PC's and stuffing 'em inside my PB&J's.....Of course it only lasetd until I was about 13, grew 6-8 inches taller than them and could whoop their asses.

Gotta have one at least once a month when the craving hits.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

I'm a huge fan of sandwiches in general.

But I think my favorite sandwich would have to be the classic Club.

3 slices of white toast, green leaf lettuce, sliced plum tomatoes, crispy bacon, freshly roasted turkey (no deli sliced turkey!), and a little mayo.


----------



## Connery

This is me making French Toast much like the earlier photo of Waffles I used this bread for sandwiches usually for spiral Ham. These are not just a quick bite. The explosion of vanilla and cinnamon with honey spiral ham is an  event and  to take your time and enjoy.


----------



## Wicked Jester

theDoctorisIn said:


> I'm a huge fan of sandwiches in general.
> 
> But I think my favorite sandwich would have to be the classic Club.
> 
> 3 slices of white toast, green leaf lettuce, sliced plum tomatoes, crispy bacon, freshly roasted turkey (no deli sliced turkey!), and a little mayo.


My first job out of culinary school was working a pantry line in a restaurant in New Orleans.......I absolutely hated making Clubs....Pain in the asses were all they were......Don't get the toothpicks right before slicing, and the damn things would just lean over and fall apart.....And then of course you would have the assholes who just had to order 'em with sliced avocados, meaning, you had slimey avocados with slimy tomatoes, which made it even more of a pain in the ass......RAT BASTARDS!

But, I like a good Club myself.....Particularly knowing i'm getting under the skin of some young pantry cook where ever I order one.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Wicked Jester said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a huge fan of sandwiches in general.
> 
> But I think my favorite sandwich would have to be the classic Club.
> 
> 3 slices of white toast, green leaf lettuce, sliced plum tomatoes, crispy bacon, freshly roasted turkey (no deli sliced turkey!), and a little mayo.
> 
> 
> 
> My first job out of culinary school was working a pantry line in a restaurant in New Orleans.......I absolutely hated making Clubs....Pain in the asses were all they were......Don't get the toothpicks right before slicing, and the damn things would just lean over and fall apart.....And then of course you would have the assholes who just had to order 'em with sliced avocados, meaning, you had slimey avocados with slimy tomatoes, which made it even more of a pain in the ass......RAT BASTARDS!
> 
> But, I like a good Club myself.....Particularly knowing i'm getting under the skin of some young pantry cook where ever I order one.
Click to expand...


I just moved to California from the East Coast, and I'm baffled by the tendency to add sliced avocados to *everything* that seems so prevalent out here.

I mean, avocados are nice, but I don't know if everything I eat needs avocado on it.


----------



## syrenn

Wicked Jester said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a huge fan of sandwiches in general.
> 
> But I think my favorite sandwich would have to be the classic Club.
> 
> 3 slices of white toast, green leaf lettuce, sliced plum tomatoes, crispy bacon, freshly roasted turkey (no deli sliced turkey!), and a little mayo.
> 
> 
> 
> My first job out of culinary school was working a pantry line in a restaurant in New Orleans.......I absolutely hated making Clubs....Pain in the asses were all they were......Don't get the toothpicks right before slicing, and the damn things would just lean over and fall apart.....And then of course you would have the assholes who just had to order 'em with sliced avocados, meaning, you had slimey avocados with slimy tomatoes, which made it even more of a pain in the ass......RAT BASTARDS!
> 
> But, I like a good Club myself.....*Particularly knowing i'm getting under the skin of some young pantry cook where ever I order one*.
Click to expand...



 

now HOW did i know THAT was coming!


----------



## Wicked Jester

syrenn said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a huge fan of sandwiches in general.
> 
> But I think my favorite sandwich would have to be the classic Club.
> 
> 3 slices of white toast, green leaf lettuce, sliced plum tomatoes, crispy bacon, freshly roasted turkey (no deli sliced turkey!), and a little mayo.
> 
> 
> 
> My first job out of culinary school was working a pantry line in a restaurant in New Orleans.......I absolutely hated making Clubs....Pain in the asses were all they were......Don't get the toothpicks right before slicing, and the damn things would just lean over and fall apart.....And then of course you would have the assholes who just had to order 'em with sliced avocados, meaning, you had slimey avocados with slimy tomatoes, which made it even more of a pain in the ass......RAT BASTARDS!
> 
> But, I like a good Club myself.....*Particularly knowing i'm getting under the skin of some young pantry cook where ever I order one*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now HOW did i know THAT was coming!
Click to expand...

It's all about taking out past frustrations on wannabe Wolfgang's, who will more than likely be back working at "Buy and Bag" within a year.


----------



## earlycuyler

syrenn said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> New York Yankee from Jason's deli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oohhh nice! And were is jasons deli?
Click to expand...


Its a chain. We had them in Houston as well as here in Ft Collins.


----------



## Paulie

theDoctorisIn said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a huge fan of sandwiches in general.
> 
> But I think my favorite sandwich would have to be the classic Club.
> 
> 3 slices of white toast, green leaf lettuce, sliced plum tomatoes, crispy bacon, freshly roasted turkey (no deli sliced turkey!), and a little mayo.
> 
> 
> 
> My first job out of culinary school was working a pantry line in a restaurant in New Orleans.......I absolutely hated making Clubs....Pain in the asses were all they were......Don't get the toothpicks right before slicing, and the damn things would just lean over and fall apart.....And then of course you would have the assholes who just had to order 'em with sliced avocados, meaning, you had slimey avocados with slimy tomatoes, which made it even more of a pain in the ass......RAT BASTARDS!
> 
> But, I like a good Club myself.....Particularly knowing i'm getting under the skin of some young pantry cook where ever I order one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just moved to California from the East Coast, and I'm baffled by the tendency to add sliced avocados to *everything* that seems so prevalent out here.
> 
> I mean, avocados are nice, but I don't know if everything I eat needs avocado on it.
Click to expand...


I would brave the weird liberalism of california and move there literally just to enjoy an abundance of cheap avocados.


----------



## April

NOTHING beats tuna fish salad (all variations) on rye...cannot go wrong with that classic . 











Damn, now I am hungry for a tuna sammie...damn you OP.


----------



## Oddball

"Tuna fish" is redundant.


----------



## Sarah G

AngelsNDemons said:


> NOTHING beats tuna fish salad (all variations) on rye...cannot go wrong with that classic .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, now I am hungry for a tuna sammie...damn you OP.



That looks like pumpernickel.


----------



## April

Connery said:


> This is me making French Toast much like the earlier photo of Waffles I used this bread for sandwiches usually for spiral Ham. These are not just a quick bite. The explosion of vanilla and cinnamon with honey spiral ham is an  event and  to take your time and enjoy.



Oh.Em.Gee.

I am salivating profusely Mr. Connery...make room for moi! I'm comin' to your house for breakfast!


----------



## April

Sarah G said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOTHING beats tuna fish salad (all variations) on rye...cannot go wrong with that classic .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, now I am hungry for a tuna sammie...damn you OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like pumpernickel.
Click to expand...


I thought so too...it popped up on google search under 'tuna on rye' as the first pic...I will say, tuna on pumpernickle is awesome too.


----------



## April

Oddball said:


> "Tuna fish" is redundant.



Well,  at you! 
Why you be dissin' on da chicken o' da sea fo?


----------



## Sarah G

AngelsNDemons said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOTHING beats tuna fish salad (all variations) on rye...cannot go wrong with that classic .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, now I am hungry for a tuna sammie...damn you OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like pumpernickel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought so too...it popped up on google search under 'tuna on rye' as the first pic...I will say, tuna on pumpernickle is awesome too.
Click to expand...


It looks scrumptious.


----------



## Oddball

Not dissin' da tuna...Just that tuna tells me all I need to know, as there ain't no "tuna bird".


----------



## PixieStix

Oddball said:


> Not dissin' da tuna...Just that tuna tells me all I need to know, as there ain't no "tuna bird".



I wonder why they don't just call a hamburger a cow sandwich


----------



## Sarah G

Oddball said:


> Not dissin' da tuna...Just that tuna tells me all I need to know, as there ain't no "tuna bird".



  Do you remember Jessica Simpson wondering if Chicken of the sea was chicken or tuna?


----------



## Sherry

Sarah G said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not dissin' da tuna...Just that tuna tells me all I need to know, as there ain't no "tuna bird".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you remember Jessica Simpson wondering if Chicken of the sea was chicken or tuna?
Click to expand...


Yeah, and she didn't know that buffalo had wings.


----------



## skye

AngelsNDemons said:


> NOTHING beats tuna fish salad (all variations) on rye...cannot go wrong with that classic .




LOVE LOVE tuna and salad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yessss


----------



## Mr. H.

Eating tuna is like gnawing on sawdust soaked in fish sauce.


----------



## skye

Mr. H. said:


> Eating tuna is like gnawing on sawdust soaked in fish sauce.




F*** O** hemorroid


----------



## Capstone

The Elvis: fried peanut butter, banana, and bacon on buttered white.


----------



## Connery

Crab cake with Focaccia Bread and mozzerella, red pepper, basil 








I had a variation of this not too long ago.


----------



## skye

Capstone said:


> The Elvis: fried peanut butter, banana, and bacon on buttered white.




Lord above!!!!!!!  Have Mercy on us all!!!  YES YES YES YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS



i want to eat a peanut butter banana (no bacon for me thanks)...and then go to heaven!!!


----------



## Capstone

skye said:


> i want to eat a peanut butter banana [...]...and then go to heaven!!!



That's pretty much what Elvis did.


----------



## skye

Capstone said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> i want to eat a peanut butter banana [...]...and then go to heaven!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty much what Elvis did.
Click to expand...



LOL   

dont blame the peanut butter banana ....blame the pills.

Cheers


----------



## skye

there we go


----------



## earlycuyler

Thees are good to.


----------



## skye

earlycuyler said:


> Thees are good to.




any red meat in that? sorry to ask ...but i only eat shellfish and fish and chicken ...but not red meat.


----------



## Si modo

Connery said:


> I grill salmon at least once per week and have it on a sesame bun, ciabatta roll or English muffin.
> 
> I sometimes add capers and onions, always fresh ground  pepper...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not my photo)


Ooooooooo....with capers and onions, sounds great!


----------



## Si modo

AngelsNDemons said:


> NOTHING beats tuna fish salad (all variations) on rye...cannot go wrong with that classic .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, now I am hungry for a tuna sammie...damn you OP.


Oh, yeah...I like tuna melts on rye, of course.

Hell, may do that for dinner tomorrow night.  Yum.


----------



## earlycuyler

skye said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thees are good to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any red meat in that? sorry to ask ...but i only eat shellfish and fish and chicken ...but not red meat.
Click to expand...


yes, its a green chili burger, but its bad ass with sword fish or a tuna steak to. All three are goood. And its real easy to make as well.


----------



## skye

Si modo said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOTHING beats tuna fish salad (all variations) on rye...cannot go wrong with that classic .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, now I am hungry for a tuna sammie...damn you OP.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah...I like tuna melts on rye, of course.
> 
> Hell, may do that for dinner tomorrow night.  Yum.
Click to expand...



yeah... tomorrow Yum


----------



## Connery

No matter what is in between the bread the bread itself is crucial to a great sandwich. The texture, aroma , taste  Here is a pumpernickel rye that adds to any deli sandwich






I could eat this bread alone...In fact I do!!!!


----------



## Capstone

In case it hasn't already been said...


----------



## skye

Capstone said:


> In case it hasn't already been said...




Yes..the corner shop have those.

Very temping ..... very


----------



## Valerie

I've always had a penchant for silky egg salad...


----------



## Missourian

Been a while...time for the return of "What's your favorite sandwich?"


----------



## Papageorgio

Love a pastrami with cheddar and jack cheese, green pepper.  Hot of course.


----------



## Mr. H.

I've only recently discovered the burnt end sammich at the local BBQ. 

Just don't leave any leftovers. When those things cool off, you'll realize what you've been eating LOL.


----------



## Moonglow

Missourian said:


> Be specific...bread type?...toppings?...cheese?


I would have a hard time, since I love them all.....but, black rye, mustard with corn beef and baby spinach instead of lettuce and tomato...


----------



## longknife

Back in the 60's I used to play poker in Gardena. There was one place called the Normandy Club that had specials for active players. My favorite sandwich of all time was their roast beef on rye with all the trimmings. They baked their own breads and the thing was monstrous - at least 3½" thick of some of the finest roast beef imaginable.


----------



## rightwinger

Triple Decker Peanut Butter and Jelly, coated in Panko and deep fried, then sprinkled with powdered sugar














.


----------



## NoNukes

Peanut butter and crispy bacon on soft white bread. I know, I know, whenever I mention this to someone they make a face, but it is delicious.


----------



## ChrisL

I like all kinds of sandwiches.


----------



## Sarah G

Tuna on rye with tomato and lettuce.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Grilled Ham and Horseradish Cheddar on rye - Trader Joe's has two rye breads, both are terrific.

Or the grilled hamburger club sandwich:  Grilled thin beef burger, crispy bacon, lceberg lettice, sliced tomato and American Cheese on sliced sour dough bread; or,

The Cuban sandwich; or

The Italian Dagwood:  One half of a loaf of SF Sour Dough French bread, Mayo and Mustard, Salami, Hot Coppa,  Mortadella, Provolone, Romaine, red onion, dill pickles, slice tomato and a bit more meat, or

The Steak Sandwich:  One sirloin steak put through the meat tenderizer by the butcher, or pounded at home.  In either case lightly pound diced garlic into the meat and set aside to room temperature.

Cut a whole loaf of SF sour dough french bread in half, wash romaine lettuce leafs and sliced red onion (torpedo's if you can find them).  Grill the steak to Medium rare, and lightly toast the bread on the grill.

Remove the bread and paint with garlic mayo, place all other ingredients onto the bottom of the bread and when loaded cover with the top.  Open a long neck ice cold beer of your choice, turn on the ball game and enjoy.


----------



## ChrisL

This thread is making me hungry!!!


----------



## Wry Catcher

ChrisL said:


> This thread is making me hungry!!!



Then it's time for a BLT and Egg on toast.  Make two, I'm on my second cup of coffee and hungry too.


----------



## Muhammed

My favorite sandwich is a bacon, swiss & mushroom burger.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Missourian said:


> Be specific...bread type?...toppings?...cheese?



Super trim steak stew meat well-done with salt, pepper, and butter on Texas Chesse Toast (1 cheese original sort.) Rip off a bit of the bread, make little finger steak sandwiches dip in the melted butter and steak juice,


----------



## Delta4Embassy

...What a horrible thing to summon to mind without any in the apartment.  DO have thawed chicken boobs though. So I"m off to make my baked paprika chicken.  Isn't steak and cheese toast but better than nothing.


----------



## Muhammed

Wry Catcher said:


> Grilled Ham and Horseradish Cheddar on rye - Trader Joe's has two rye breads, both are terrific.
> 
> Or the grilled hamburger club sandwich:  Grilled thin beef burger, crispy bacon, lceberg lettice, sliced tomato and American Cheese on sliced sour dough bread; or,
> 
> The Cuban sandwich; or
> 
> The Italian Dagwood:  One half of a loaf of SF Sour Dough French bread, Mayo and Mustard, Salami, Hot Coppa,  Mortadella, Provolone, Romaine, red onion, dill pickles, slice tomato and a bit more meat, or
> 
> The Steak Sandwich:  One sirloin steak put through the meat tenderizer by the butcher, or pounded at home.  In either case lightly pound diced garlic into the meat and set aside to room temperature.
> 
> Cut a whole loaf of SF sour dough french bread in half, wash romaine lettuce leafs and sliced red onion (torpedo's if you can find them).  Grill the steak to Medium rare, and lightly toast the bread on the grill.
> 
> Remove the bread and paint with garlic mayo, place all other ingredients onto the bottom of the bread and when loaded cover with the top.  Open a long neck ice cold beer of your choice, turn on the ball game and enjoy.


Sounds good. Everything except the mayo.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Muhammed said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grilled Ham and Horseradish Cheddar on rye - Trader Joe's has two rye breads, both are terrific.
> 
> Or the grilled hamburger club sandwich:  Grilled thin beef burger, crispy bacon, lceberg lettice, sliced tomato and American Cheese on sliced sour dough bread; or,
> 
> The Cuban sandwich; or
> 
> The Italian Dagwood:  One half of a loaf of SF Sour Dough French bread, Mayo and Mustard, Salami, Hot Coppa,  Mortadella, Provolone, Romaine, red onion, dill pickles, slice tomato and a bit more meat, or
> 
> The Steak Sandwich:  One sirloin steak put through the meat tenderizer by the butcher, or pounded at home.  In either case lightly pound diced garlic into the meat and set aside to room temperature.
> 
> Cut a whole loaf of SF sour dough french bread in half, wash romaine lettuce leafs and sliced red onion (torpedo's if you can find them).  Grill the steak to Medium rare, and lightly toast the bread on the grill.
> 
> Remove the bread and paint with garlic mayo, place all other ingredients onto the bottom of the bread and when loaded cover with the top.  Open a long neck ice cold beer of your choice, turn on the ball game and enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good. Everything except the mayo.
Click to expand...


I'm addicted to bread, a sandwich is my favorite food.


----------



## Bonzi

Missourian said:


> Be specific...bread type?...toppings?...cheese?


 
I have a few:

BLT (perfection!)
Monte Cristo (perfection!)
Reuben (perfection!

that's all!


----------



## guno

Pastrami on rye with sauerkraut and deli mustard






With a Knish on the side


----------



## Bonzi

guno said:


> Pastrami on rye with sauerkraut and deli mustard


 
A close 2nd to my Reuben!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Italian panini with roasted peppers, basil pesto and mozzarella


----------



## Bonzi

I have not eaten yet today, this is not boding well!
Trying to go from 135- 125 .. need to get out of this thread!!!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Enjoying your threads today Bonzi!...it's Saturday...no reason to get all serious.
Cheers


----------



## Bonzi

guno said:


> Pastrami on rye with sauerkraut and deli mustard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a Knish on the side


 
Okay so you just need to take me out to lunch now!  where are you?


----------



## guno

Bonzi said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pastrami on rye with sauerkraut and deli mustard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a Knish on the side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so you just need to take me out to lunch now!  where are you?
Click to expand...



NC but I have a Place also in NY


----------



## ChrisL

Yuck!  Sauerkraut!


----------



## Spinster

Grilled cheese, grilled well so it's a little crunchy, served with cream of tomato soup.


----------



## koshergrl

My favorite sammich is anything on grilled or tasted sourdough.

Also go for a killer reuben on rye. Grilled.

Today I'm eating tomato on toasted sourdough...that's toasted sourdough, spread with best foods mayo, sliced tomato with salt and pepper. Yum.


----------



## koshergrl

I also really like hamburger sandwiches on sourdough...a big hamburger patty with melted cheese on it, grilled onions, on toasted sourdough spread with mayo. That's sort of a sourdough patty melt, I guess.


----------



## koshergrl

I also really like tuna sammiches...sourdough or any other type of bread, tuna with mayo (not a lot) and green olives! Super good!


----------



## longknife

Sourdough Jack @ Jack in the Box  Yum


----------



## my2¢

BLT on white toasted bread.


----------



## koshergrl

Everybody is going to laugh, but lately I've come to the realization...I sort of like fried spam sammiches!

WTH???


----------



## Capstone

koshergrl said:


> Everybody is going to laugh, but lately I've come to the realization...I sort of like fried spam sammiches!
> 
> WTH???



That's not kosher, Girl.


----------

